# Pink pumpkins??



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I saw pink pumpkins at the grocery store today. Pink. A couple of little girls were going crazy over them.

Anyone else seen these things? Does this mean that pink is the new orange?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I sure hope not. Who would do such a thing anyway. It's the devil I tell you.
( sorry, I just had to say that. )

We're they dyed or painted?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Speaking of pumpkins. In my area they say that they are ripe early this year and they are not sure they will make it til Halloween.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Article says they have pale pink skin....don't look pink to me. http://www.bradenton.com/2012/09/29/4218847/sweetbay-supermarkets-offer-pink.html


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

That's heresy... though they look more grey than pink to me. Pumpkins should be orange, or white if you're allergic to orange. If they come out with black or glow-in-the-dark ones, I'll allow it. But these are ugly. :frownkin:


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Bone Dancer said:


> I sure hope not. Who would do such a thing anyway. It's the devil I tell you.
> ( sorry, I just had to say that. )
> 
> We're they dyed or painted?


Nope, they're grown this way. And definitely pink, a bit pale, but pink. I suppose they might work if you're doing a Barbie Halloween...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

[email protected] Halloween

Not a fan of pink. Fuschia, however, would be fine


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I wonder if it's because it's October - Breast Cancer Awareness Month? It's a novelty perhaps having a pink one.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I saw some soft grayish ones that were rather nice but pink?

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...2F93C3F7A5C34149907C9135799C90D0F31AD&first=1


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Copchick said:


> I wonder if it's because it's October - Breast Cancer Awareness Month?


The article debbie5 posted a link to states exactly that. And that a portion of their proceeds will go to fighting breast cancer.

Indeed a worthy cause. And if they have some left by the time November rolls around I may pick up one or two. But for :jol: Halloween???????

Not on my front porch... :googly:


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Not a fan of pink pumpkins...but the first thing I thought of was Breast Cancer Awareness Month as well and because of that, I'll probably buy one.....now my daughter(the princess) the will definately have one or more at her house! The girl love pink!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

I get that it is for a worthy cause, but those pumpkins in Debbie5's link don't look pink to me. A little bit of a marketing stretch there.

But, then again, why wouldn't I trust marketing to tell me what's what? Right?

OK, gonna go watch jersey shore cause the commercials say it's OMG LIKE THE BEST SHOW EVAAAAR!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

They look a little sickly in color to me. Personally give me the standard orange, the whites and the greys and I am quite happy. But I imagine they will be a big hit with all of the little girls out there.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Not a pink fan myself. Seeing that bright orange color in a field or lit up with a candle is the best! I do like the white ones, however, when I carved one last year, it was so thick inside - took a lot of my superhuman strength to finish it. Also, I think they are crossed pollenated with a honey dew melon because it smelled like it when I was carving it out.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Orange is the only way to go!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I think the reason for pink is great, but yes I would prefer and will use traditional pumpkins. I do however love sparkly things so maybe if they added some sparkles I woulda went for it LOL.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Didn't you see the box they were in or the tags on them? They are for Breast Awareness. Saw them at Vons. Save the ta-tas!

It's a pale, pale shade of pink.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Relax, I'm not knocking the cause at all. I just thought a pink pumpkin looked weird, and these were in a plain brown box, no tags or reference to saving ta-ta's.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Hell yeah they look weird. Heh. I saw them after reading your post today. I wasnt knocking you for knocking them. I figured since these seem rare, you would have seen the same thing I did - box, tags and all

The ones at Vons are in a Susan G. Komen box with numbered tags.


----------

